# تأثير بعض المركبات على مياه الشرب



## freedom lover (29 يونيو 2006)

-الحديد والمنغنيز والنحاس والتوتياء 
ان الحديد والمنغنيز لا يسببان مشاكل صحية ولكنهما يعطيان طعما مرا ملحوظا للمياه وتكون هذه المعادن منحلة عل شكل شوارد(fe+2)و(mn+2) في المياه الجوفية وعندما تتعرض المياه الى الهواء تتحول هذه الشوارد الى أشكال غير منحلة مما يجعل المياه عكرة وغير مقبولة لدى معظم الناس وتسبب بقعا سوداء على الانابيب 
النحاس والتوتياء غير سامين عند التراكيز القليلة وكلاهما مفيدان وضروريان لصحة الأنسان لكنهما يسببان طعما غير مرغوب بهما في المياه 

2- المركبات الفلورية 
التراكيز الخفيفة لشوارد الفلور في مياه الشرب تسهم في تحسين صحة الانسان وقد أظهرت الابحاث المكثفة على مدى سنين كثيرة ان تركيز شوارد الفلور بحدود 1 mg\L فعالة في منع تحلل الاسنان و

3-مركبات الكلور
ان شوارد الكلور لاتسبب في مياه الشرب تأثيرات ضارة في الصحة العامة لكن التراكيز العالية يمكن ان تسبب طعما مالحا يرفضه معظم الناس 
شوارد الكلور تتشكل بصورة بصورة طبيعية في المياه الجوفية والأنهار والبحيرات ولكن وجود التراكيز العالية من شوارد الكلور حوالي(500 mg\L ) يدل على تلوث بمياه المجارير

4- الكبريتات 
تتشكل شاردة الكبريتات (so42- ) في المياه الطبيعية والملوثة وإذا كانت في المياه بتراكيز عالية يمكن ان تسبب طعما مكروه وحالات إسهال 
ويمكن أن تؤدي الكبريتات الى راوئح كريهة بسبب تشكل غاز كبريت الهيدروجين وكما تؤدي إلى مشاكل في أنظمة التصريف تدعى التآكل التاجي 
4- الفوسفور 
مادة أساسية مغذية تسهم في نمو الطحالب والإثراء الغذائي في ا لبحيرات يمكن أن يصل الفوسفور إلى المياه عن طريق السيول في الأراضي الزراعية التي تحوي الأسمدة والمخلفات الحيوانية 
أن كمية الفوسفور المتشكلة في المياه تسبب مشاكل بيئيه كبيرة لذلك حظرت المنظفات ذات الأساس الفوسفاتي 
(الرجاء الدعاء لي بالنجاح في الفحص)........... عبد الرحمن


----------



## chopin (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا freedom lover علي المعلومات الرائعة


الملف التالي يحتوي علي 
National Primary Drinking Water Standards

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا

مشاهدة المرفق mcl.pdf


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (6 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة.ولدي سؤال:
ماهي الحدود الدنيا لقيمة ال Tdsالمسموح بها للمياه الصالحة للشرب؟
هل هي 100ppm؟ وهل هناك تأثير سلبي على الصحة وعلى الكلى بالذات اذا نقصت هذه القيمة؟او الاستمرار بشرب المياه ذات الملوحة المنخفضة؟
كثير من الأطباء يقولون ذلك.
وشكرا.


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هالمعلومات المفيده يا أخ freedom


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*تاثير بعض المركبات على مياه الشرب*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات
مع التقدير


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (17 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن لبرحيم
أود أن أعقب على :
تركيز الفلور او الفلوريد أدا زاد عن 2 ملجرام في اللتر يسبب تلون الأسنان و أدا زاد بقيمة أكبر و أستمر الأنسان بأستهلاك مياة دات فلوريد مرتفع تؤدي الى لين وتشوهات العضام

بالنسبة للكبريتات فأنها لا تنحل الى غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين الا في المياة الملوثة

أما بالنسبة للحديد فان ترسبه في الأنابيب والخزنات يكون غداء لبكتريا الحديد والتي لا تعتبر مضرة بحد ذاتها ولكنها قد تصبح غداء لبكتريا أخرى مضرة


----------



## haadi (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووورين إخوتي على المعلومات وفقكم الله


----------



## mmn (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم أخواني على هذه المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (16 أكتوبر 2008)

many thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندسه ليى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة 
تحياتي..


----------



## المهندسه ليى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة
تحياتي..


----------



## علي عبد الرزاق (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة ..


----------



## hassan21 (1 أبريل 2009)

وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي 
هيئة التعليم التقني 
الكلية التقنية البصرة 
هندسة تقنيات البيئة والتلوث



اسم المختبر : مختبر تربة

اسم التجربة : طرق قياس الايونات السالبة الذائبة 

الغرض من التجربة: تقدير الايونات السالبة الذائبة في التربة 

رقم التجربة : 4

تاريخ إجراء التجربة :18\3\2009








الغرض من التجربة: تقدير الايونات السالبة الذائبة في التربة

النظرية :

تشمل هذه الايونات كل من الكلوريدات والكبريتات والكاربونات والبيكاربونات والبورات والنترات 
الكلوريدات: إن أساس القياس هو التسحيح مع محلول نترات الفضة بعياريه معلومة من اجل تقدير ايون الكلوريدات في المستخلص ويتم بتفاعل ايون الكلورايد مع نترات الفضة مكونا راسب ابيض 

AgNO3 +NaCL → Agcl +NaNO3 ↓ 
 راسب ابيض

وتستعمل طريقة مور( (Mohrلهذا الغرض حيث يستعمل كاشف كرومات البوتاسيوم كدليل ((K2CrO4 لأجل تحديد نقطة نهاية التفاعل في محلول متعادل أو قاعدي خفيف 
إن وجود دليل الكرومات يؤدي إلى تفاعل ايونات الكرومات مع الفضة والذي ينتج عنه راسب احمر هو كرومات الفضة وبسبب كون حاصل إذابة كرومات الفضة أعلى من حاصل إذابة كلوريد الفضة فأن الأخير يترسب أولا بلون ابيض عند ترسيب ايون الكلورايد ونتيجة لإضافة نترات الفضة تبدأ ايونات الكرومات بالتفاعل مع ايونات الفضة مكونا راسب احمر دليلا على نهاية التفاعل 

K2CrO4 +2AgNO3→ AgCrO4 +2KNO3












طريقة العمل:- 


1: خذ 5مل من النموذج المراد قياس الكلورايد له وخفف باستعمال 20 مل من الماء المقطر

2:أضف 1-4قطره من محلول كرومات البوتاسيوم كدليل لتوضيح نقطة نهاية التفاعل 

3: يسحح باستعمال نترات الفضة ببطء بعد إضافة كل قطرة من نترات الفضة يتكون لون ابيض ضبابي 

4:استمر بالتسحيح قطره قطرة مع الرج إلى أن يثبت اللون الأحمر البني الفاتح الذي يدل على الوصول إلى نقطة نهاية التفاعل 

5:سجل حجم أل (AgNO3 ) ويرمز له بالرمزA

6:اعد نفس الطريقة بالتسحيح مع الماء المقطر وسجل حجم أل(AgNO3 )
ويرمز له بالرمزB

























الحسابات والنتائج :


(A-B)*35.45 *1000
CL¯mg/L = -------------------------------------
ML of sample 



(17-0.5)*35.45 *1000
CL¯mg/L = -------------------------------
5 





CL¯mg/L = 116985 PPM 


























المناقشة :

س1/مم يشتق اسم الكلوريد ؟ وما هي صور وجودة في الطبيعة ؟
ج/
 يشتق اسم الكلوريد من اسم عنصر الكلور حيث أن الكلور Cl2 لا يوجد في صورة العنصرية فهو يوجد كغاز في صورة جزئ، إلا أن الكلوريد هو عبارة عن ايون الكلور في صورته السالبة Cl-، أي انه ايون سالب إذ يكون بإمكانه الاتحاد مع الشقوق الموجبة (الفلزات) مكوناً أملاحة والتي توجد في صورة أملاح معدنية Metallic Slate، ويعتبر الكلوريد من اكبر المكونات اللأعضوية الموجودة في مياه الشرب Potable Water ومياه الصرف أو المجاري Sewage Water.
كما يتوزع على نطاق واسع في الطبيعة على شكل أملاح الصوديوم و البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم، حيث يشكل 0.05% من اليابسة إلا النسبة الكبرى منه تكون في المحيطات.

س2 /ما اسباب وجود الكلور في الطبيعة ؟
ج/
أسباب وجوده في الطبيعة:
.1 انحلال رواسب الملح 
.2 التلوث الناتج عن تمليح الطرقات لمكافحة الثلج والجليد.
.3 ونفايات الصناعات الكيميائية.
.4 وعمليات آبار النفط.
.5 أفراغات المجاري.
.6 والتلوث من ارتشاحات النفايات.
.7 تسرب مياه البحر في المناطق الساحلية.
يمكن القول أن السبب في كل هذا الانتشار أن ايون الكلوريد شديد الحركة.

س3/ مالذي يعطي الطعم المالح للمياه ؟
ج/
بما أن الكلور يوجد في جميع إمدادات المياه صالحة و طالحة، فعندما تحتوي مياه الشرب على الصوديوم فان زيادة الكلوريدات عن 250mg Cl-/l يعطي المياه الطعم المالح salty Taste، إذن ملوحة الطعم التي تظهر في المياه تعتمد في المقام الأول على تركيز ايونات الكلوريد في المياه بالإضافة إلى المكونات الكيميائية الأخرى.


س4/ كيف يتم تحيد نسبة ملوحة المياة ؟
ج/
بما أن نسبة العناصر الرئيسية لبعضها البعض في مياه البحار تقريباً ثابتة، لذا عادة ما يتم تحديد ملوحة مياه البحر بواسطة تقدير نسبة الكلوريد في المياه (حيث تحتوي منه مياه البحر حوالي 20000 mgCl-/l)، وبعد معرفة تركيز الكلوريد بالمليغرام/لتر تقدر الملوحة بواسطة المعادلة التالية:
Salinity (s) = 1.80655 × mg Cl-/l
أما عندما تسود Predominant ايونات الكالسيوم Ca+2 أو الماغنسيوم Mg+2 في المياه، فان الطعم المالح للملوحة يظهر عند تركيز أعلى من 1000 mgCl-/l.


س5/ ما هي الحدود المسموح بها من الكلوريدات في مياه الشرب؟
ج/
تشير اغلب المواصفات القياسية إلى أن الحد المسموح به من الكلوريدات في مياه الشرب هو 250 mgCl-/l وذلك لتجنب ظهور الطعم المالح في المياه باللاضافة للوقاية safeguard ضد أي خطر وخاصة المخاطر الفيزيائية against physical hazard.
وقد وجد في بعض الانهار والبحيرات lakes العذبة انخفاض حاد في نسبة تركيز الكلوريدات قد تصل الى 5 mgCl-/l، بل قد تتعدها لتراكيز منخفضة بصورة ملفته للنظر remarkably قد تصل الى 1 mgCl-/l 
وبصورة عامة يكون أعلى مدى معتاد لتركيز الكلوريدات يمتد بين 20 – 80 mgCl-/l.



س6/ما هي أهم الطرق المعتمدة لتقدير نسبة الكلوريدات ؟
ج/
توجد خمس طرق متاحة لتقدير الكلوريدات إلا أن الطريقتين الأوليتين أكثر شيوعاً وأفضليةً preference لدى الكيميائيون عن الثلاثة الأخريات.
.1 طريقة نترات الفضة argrntimetric method وهذه طريقة مناسبة للاستخدام عند التراكيز الصغيرة أي عندما تكون المياه محتوية على كلوريدات في مدى ما بين 00.15-10 mgCl-/l.
.2 طريقة نترات الزئبق mercuric nitrate وهنا تكون نقطة النهاية سهلة وواضحة الكشف.



.3 الطريقة البونتشمترية potentio-metric method وهذه الطريقة تناسب العينات الملونة او ذات العكورة العالية high turbid حيث انه تصعب تحديد نقطة نهاية الدليل. كما انه يمكن ان استخدامها بدون اجراء خطوة المعالجة الاولية للعينة لإزالة التداخلات interference اذا كانت لا توجد نسبة اكبر من تركيز الكلوريد مثل ايونات الحديد ferric ions، الكروم chromium الفوسفات phosphate الحديدوز ferrous وأي ايونات اخرى للمعادن الثقيلة heavy metals ions.
.4 طريقة سيانيد الحديد ferric cyanide method وهي طريقة automated technique.
.5 طريقة كروماتوغرافيا الايون ion chromatography. 

س7/ ما هي ميكانيكية التفاعل في طريقة نترات الفضة( Silver Nitrate method ) ؟
ج/ 
تستخدم نترات الفضة كمسحح titrant وكرومات البوتاسيوم potassium chromate كدليل في الوسط المتعادل أو الضعيف القاعدية.
.1 تتفاعل في البداية نترات الفضة تفاعل اختياري selectivity reaction مع الكلوريدات الموجودة في العينة منتجة كلوريد الفضة silver chloride الابيض غير الذائب insoluble.
Ag No3 + K3CrO4 + Cl- AgCl + NO-3 + K2CrO4
.2 بعد ان تترسب كل الكلوريدات، عندها تتفاعل نترات الفضة مع كرومات البوتاسيوم لتكون كرومات الفضة المترسبة silver chromate ذات اللون البرتقالي an orange-colored، وبذلك نستدل على نقطة النهاية لمعايرة.
2AgNO3 + K2CrO4 AgCrO4 + 2KNO3


----------



## hassan21 (8 أبريل 2009)

*الطرق المتبعة في تقدير نسبة الكبريتات في التربة*


وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي 
هيئة التعليم التقني 
الكلية التقنية البصرة 
هندسة تقنيات البيئة والتلوث



اسم المختبر : مختبر تربة

اسم التجربة : طرق قياس الايونات السالبة الذائبة 

الغرض من التجربة: تقدير الايونات السالبة الذائبة في التربة 

رقم التجربة : 6

تاريخ إجراء التجربة :25\3\2009

الغرض من التجربة: تقدير الايونات السالبة الذائبة في التربة

النظرية :
تقدر الكبريتات بعدة طرق اعتمادا على تركيزها في المحلول وهي:
1:الطريقة الوزنية 
2:طريقة قياس الجهد الكهربائي
3: طريقة التعكر او العكارة (turbidity metric)

وتعد طريقة العكارة من اهم الطرق المستخدمه في تقدير نسبة الكبريتات حيث تتم بواسطة جهاز الطيف الضوئي (spectrophotometer) للمحلول الناتج من إذابة كلوريد الباريوم في محلول محتوي على الكبريتات مكون محلول كبريتات الباريوم التي تكون بشكل ابيض والتي تجعل المحلول بشكل ضبابي ثم نضيف مادة (Arabic gum) لغرض عدم ترسب كبريتات الباريوم ولجعل المحلول بشكله الضبابي وان العكارة تتناسب طرديا مع تركيز الكبريتات 

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على ترسيب الكبريتات بهيئة كبريتات الباريوم وجعلها بصورة معلق تحت ظروف مسيطر عليها حيث يمكن قياس نسبة المواد العالقة عن طريق قياس كمية الضوء المشتت حسب ظاهرة تندال للمحاليل الغروية وباستعمال جهاز الامتصاص الضوئي(spectrophotometer) ثم مقارنة النتائج للمحاليل القياسية بعد الحصول على المنحنى لقياس الكبريتات 

مواد العمل:- 

1: كلوريد الباريوم على شكل بلورات

2:Gum acacia

3:CaSo4.2H2o 


طريقة العمل:-

1:نسحب 5 مل من العينه ونضعها في دورق حجمي سعته 50 مل 

2: نضيف 10 مل من الماء المقطر 

3:نضيف 1 غم من كلوريد الباريوم 

4: نضيف 2مل من Gum acacia ونكمل الحجم إلى 50 مل 

5: نحضر المحلول القياسي بتراكيز 0,2,4,6,8,10,15

6: يقدر الكبريت بواسطة جهاز الطيف الضوئي
(spectrophotometer)على طول موجي 490نانومتر 


الحسابات والنتائج :

 التركيز للمحلول القياسي الطول ألموجي ----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 2 X2=0.064 nm 
 4 X4=0.072 nm
 6 X6=0.178 nm
 8 X8=0.217 nm
 10 X10=0.270 nm

​​R²= 0.9698​​​​Y =a+ b X​​​​Y = 35.45 X +0.2674​​​​X= 0.803​​​​Y = 35.45 * (0.803) +0.2674​​​​Y = 28.73375​​ Y * 50 *96.5 
SO4 =------------------------​​ 5 * 32.5 
​​  28.73375 * 50 *96.5
SO4 =---------------------------------​​ 5 * 32.5 


SO4 = 853 .35594 ​​ 

المناقشة :

س1/ماهي الطرق المتبعة في تقدير نسبة الكبريتات في التربة ؟

ج/تقدر الكبريتات بعدة طرق اعتمادا على تركيزها في المحلول وهي
1/الطريقة الوزنية 
2/طريقة قياس الجهد الكهربائي
3/ طريقة التعكر او العكارة (turbidity metric)

س2/ ما هي الكبريتات 
ج/ الكبريتات مركب كيميائي يحتوي على مجموعة معينة من الذرات المتحدة المكونة من الكبريت والأكسجين 
وكقاعدة فإن الكبريتات مركبات مستقرة في شكل بلورات، منها السلستيت أو كبريتات السترونتيوم وملح الأسبوم أوكبريتات المغنسيوم والجبس أو كبريتات الكالسيوم والسبار الثقيل أو كبريتات الباريوم. وكثير من هذه الكبريتات يقبل الذوبان في الماء ولكن بعضها مثل كبريتات الباريوم، والسترونتيوم ليست كذلك.

 س3/ ما هي اهم الاستخدامات الاساسية للكبريتات؟

ج/هناك العديد من الاستخدامات الصناعية المهمة للكبريتات، حيث تستخدم كبريتات النحاس المعروفة أيضاً باسم الزاج الأزرق في كثير من الصناعات مثل الصباغة وطباعة الأقمشة القطنية، وتستخدم كبريتات الحديد في صناعة الحبر والدواء، وتستخدم كبريتات المغنسيوم في طباعة الأقمشة القطنية، وتستخدم كبريتات الزنك للتطهير في الجراحة، وللتلميع في طباعة الأقمشة القطنية وصناعة زيوت الصباغة 



 س4/ ما اهمية عنصر الكبريت من الناحية الزراعية ؟
ج/أهمية عنصر الكبريت:
1- يعمل علي تحسين قوام التربة .
2- يستخدم لاستصلاح الأراضي القلوية حيث أن خواصه الحامضية تعادل قلوية التربة.
3- يقضي علي الآفات التي تعيش في التربة.
4- يوفر و سطاً ملائماً حتي تقوم جذور النبات بأمتصاص عناصر
( الفوسفور ، الحديد ، الزنك ، المنجنيز ، النحاس ) الي التربة و ذلك لما يسببه الكبريت من معادلة قلوية للترب.

س5/لماذا تتم اضافة مادة (Arabic gum)؟

ج/ان اذابة كلوريد الباريوم في محلول محتوي على الكبريتات يكون محلول كبريتات الباريوم التي تكون بشكل ابيض والتي تجعل المحلول بشكل ضبابي حيث نضيف مادة (Arabic gum) لغرض منع ترسب كبريتات الباريوم ولجعل المحلول بشكلة الضبابي 

س6/ علام تعتمد طريقة التعكر او العكارة (turbidity metric)؟

ج/تعتمد هذة الطريقة على ترسيب الكبريتات بهيئة كبريتات الباريوم وجعلها بصورة معلق تحت ظروف مسيطر عليها حيث يمكن قياس نسبة المواد العالقة عن طريق قياس كمية الضوء المشتت حسب ظاهرة تندال للمحاليل الغروية باستعمال جهاز الامتصاص الضوئي(spectrophotometer)


----------



## hassan21 (8 أبريل 2009)

وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي 
هيئة التعليم التقني 
الكلية التقنية البصرة 
هندسة تقنيات البيئة والتلوث


اسم المختبر : مختبر تربة

اسم التجربة : طرق قياس الايونات السالبة الذائبة 

الغرض من التجربة: تقدير الايونات السالبة الذائبة في التربة 

رقم التجربة : 4

تاريخ إجراء التجربة :18\3\2009



الغرض من التجربة: تقدير الايونات السالبة الذائبة في التربة

النظرية :
تشمل هذة الايونات كل من الكلوريدات والكبريتات والكربونات والبيكاربونات والبورات والنترات 
الكربونات والبيكاربونات ((CO3,HCO3 :-
تقدر الكاربونات والبيكاربونات في محلول الستخلاص بالتسحيح مقابل حامض قياسي باستعمال دليل الفينونفثالين والمثيل البرتقالي فعند اختفاء لون دليل الفينونفثالين فان ذلك يشير الى ان نصف الكاربونات قد تعادلت وفي هذة المرحلة فان دليل المثيل البرتقالي يضاف لاستمرار التسحيح وعند تغير لون المحلول من الاصفر الى الاحمر الوردي يدل على انتهاء التفاعل للبيكاربونات ان املاح الكاربونات والبيكاربونات تسلك سلوك قاعدي لذلك نسححها مع حامض H2SO4 ويلاحظ في بعض الاحيان عند اضافة دليل الفينونفثالين لايظهر اللون الوردي دلالة على عدم وجود بيكاربونات في المحلول 
طريقة العمل:-  
1: خذ 5مل من النموذج ويضاف إليه 20 مل من الماء المقطر 
2:أضف 3-5 قطرات من دليل الفينونفثالين فأن ظهور اللون الوردي دلاله على وجود الكربونات

3: باستعمال حامض الكبريتيك ((H2SO4 0.01N سحح حتى نهاية التفاعل التي يستدل عليها بزوال اللون الوردي
 ثم نحسب الحجم Vوالتي تمثل كمية الحامض اللازمة لزوال الكربونات  
4:لتقدير البيكاربونات نضيف الى نفس المستخلص الذي تم تعيين الكاربونات فيه 
3-5 قطرات من دليل المثيل البرتقالي ونستمر بالتسحيح حتى يتغير اللون البرتقالي الى الاحمر بعد ذلك نحسب حجم الحامض T 

5:استعمل نفس الخطوات السابقه لتعيين الكاربونات والبيكاربونات في الماء المقطر (B)
الحسابات والنتائج :

لإيجاد تركيز الكاربونات 


(2V-B1)*N *1000
CO3 mg/L = -------------------------------------
ML of sample 



((2 *0)-0)*0.01 *1000
CO3 mg/L = -------------------------------
5 



CO3 mg/L = 0 PPM



لإيجاد تركيز البيكاربونات :-


N (T-2V-B2)*61.01 *1000 
HCO3 mg/L =--------------- -------------------------------------
ML of sample 



0.01 (0.7-(2*0)-0.4)*61.01 *1000 
HCO3 mg/L =---------------------------------------------------------------
5 


HCO3 mg/L = 36.606 PPM


المناقشة : 

س1/ما أهم المشاكل التي تسببها ايونات الكربونات البيكربونات ؟ وكيف يتم التخلص منها ؟
ج/
ترجع العسرة اساسا إلى ايونات الكربونات البيكربونات وأيضاً في buffering capacity of the water، وهذه الصيغة من العسرة أيضاً تسمى عسرة الكربونات أو البيكربونات hardness of carbonate or bicarbonate أو العسرة المؤقتة temporary hardness ويرجع تسمية هذا النوع من العسرة بالعسرة المؤقتة لإمكانية أزالت أو ترسيب precipitated or removed عناصره من الماء بواسطة تسخين الماء
ويمكن التخلص من هذا النوع من العسرة بصورة بسيطة وسهلة وذلك بمعالجة الماء العسر فيزيائياً بالتسخين حيث يتم طرد expel ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 كدليل على تفاعل الكربونات والبيكربونات



س2/ما هي علاقة الكاربونات والبيكاربونات بثـاني أوكسـيد الكربـون والأس الهيـدروجيـني  PHو القاعـدية ؟

ج/
عـلاقة ثـاني أكسـيد الكربـون والأس الهيـدروجيـني و القاعـدية بالكـربونـات 

نجد أن كل من ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 والأس الهيدروجيني pH والقاعدية Alkalinity بالمعادلات الثلاثة التالية: 

CO2 + H2O = H2CO2 (carbonic acid) (1) 

H2CO2 = H+ + HCO-3 (bicarbonic acid) (2) 

HCO3- = H+ + CO3- (carbonate) (3) 

CO2 + H2O = H2CO3 = HCO- + H+ = CO3-2 (solid) + 2H+ 


س3/ كيـف تزيـد الكـربونات في رفـع قيمـة الـ pH، أو مـا هـي الحاجـة إلـى استخـدام تـوازن counterbalancing CO2 لمعالجـة مستـوى الـpH؟ 

ج/ 
إذا تمت إضافة NaHCO3 إلى مياه المزارع المائية فان الزيادة في ايونات الكربونات سوف تكون السبب في تغيير مسار المعادلة (2) من اتجاه اليمين إلى اليسار، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى تكوين مزيد من حمض الكربونيك carbonic acid H2CO2 والذي يتم بانتزاع ايون الهيدروجين الموجب H+ وبالتالي ترتفع قيمة الـ PH. 

والزيادة في حمض الكربونيك عاليه تعمل على حث drive المعادلة (1) لتغيير اتجاه التفاعل من اليمين إلى اليسار، وهذا ما ينتج عنه CO2 والذي يتبدد خارج المحلول محدثاً توازن عند الـ pH العالية. 

ولكي نحافظ على اتزان الـ pH من الزيادة أو النقصان التي قد تحدث في قيمة الـ pH، يجب أن نرجع اتجاه المعادلتين (1)،(2) من اتجاه اليسار إلى اليمين، وهذا ما يتم بإضافة المزيد من CO2 في المزارع المائية.​


----------



## رضا جاد الكريم (8 أبريل 2009)

هل هناك طردية بين القلوية و ph


----------



## sherif badr2000 (10 أبريل 2009)

*bolier water treatment*

moder bolier water treatment


----------



## sherif badr2000 (10 أبريل 2009)

first -feed water treatment in electrical power station


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه لتركيز الاملاح فى مياه الشرب من الافضل ان تكون بين 110 الى 130 افضل ولكن تعتمد على البلد وطبيعة جوها ونوع المياه والاملاح فيها انا بتكلم بالنسبه للرياض الاملاح من الافضل ان تكون فى النطاق السابق افضل
مع وجود الفلوريد بنسبه تتراوح بين 8. و1.5 وكل ده بتحدده هيئة المواصفات المسؤله عن البلد
واى سؤال تانى انا تحت امركم
اخوكم فارس الكيمياء اسكندرانى بالرياض


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور كتير اخي


----------



## Blue Eyes (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سهيل المهري (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## ماجد نجما (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخىchopin علىpdf


----------



## على منصورى (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الاستاذ فادي مسعد (24 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## jirar (8 أغسطس 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------

